# ReBirth RB-338 kostenlos



## Martin Schaefer (2. September 2005)

Propellerhead hat den schon etwas betagteren aber nicht weniger beliebten
Software Synthesizer und Sequencer Rebirth RB-338 in das neue "Rebirth Museum"
gestellt, wo er nach einer kostenlosen Registrierung ebenso kostenlos heruntergeladen
werden kann. Dazu gibt's noch diverse Mods, Songs, Extras und weil auch das noch
nicht genug ist, es gibt auch noch eine ganze Batterie von Refills zum Download.

Viel Spaß, ihr Freunde der elektronischen Klangsynthese.

http://www.rebirthmuseum.com
http://www.propellerheads.se/remote...m?fuseaction=get_article&article=free_refills


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. September 2005)

Ist ja genial.
Dann koennte ich ja theoretisch meine MC-303 wegschliessen, aber nee. 
Das Geraet ist einfach nur zu geil.


----------



## The_Maegges (8. März 2006)

Gut zu wissen, aber mit diesem Proggi konnte ich noch nie viel anfangen.
Nicht, dass die Sounds schlecht wären, aber ich benutze da persönlich lieber Cubase in Verbindung mit meinem "Echtsynthesizer", der hier an meine Kiste angeschlossen ist.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. März 2006)

Na da Du den Thread schonmal ausgraebst von mir auch nochmal was.
Ich hab's mir damals gleich runtergeladen, ist halt einfach "nice to have". Ich spiel zwar lieber an meiner echten 303 als der emulierten in Rebirth, aber es ist schon nett was man mit dem Programm alles machen kann. Reason ist ja schon noch ein ganzes Stueck weiter, das sollten die mal fuer Noppes bringen.  Als das damals auf der Nature One vorgestellt wurde hat das doch so einige Kinnladen runterklappen lassen.


----------

